# Self-driving car startup Zoox gets permit to transport passengers in California



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/21/s...permit-to-transport-passengers-in-california/


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

The end is near.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I was gonna say _They're here..... 
_
But same idea and yup. They and it is.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

W/o reading I can already tell there is a safety driver behind the wheel.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/21/s...permit-to-transport-passengers-in-california/


Been following Zoox. I Like their ground-up dedicated autonomous build.
Never of fan of waymo converted Pacificas


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Been following Zoox. I Like their ground-up dedicated autonomous build.
> Never of fan of waymo converted Pacificas


That looks like a thing I'm working on. Mine has 3 wheels though.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Been following Zoox. I Like their ground-up dedicated autonomous build.
> Never of fan of waymo converted Pacificas


Zoox is using Toyota Highlanders for their testing. Who knows what Waymo is working on behind the scenes? The software and hardware sensor suit is where the value is, but the fact that Zoox is ready to let outsiders see the how well their cars drive though is a big deal.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/21/s...permit-to-transport-passengers-in-california/


you will have U/l drivers sitting behind steering wheels of these vehicles.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Basically the same as Waymo, offering phantom rides never showing any video showing the car driving itself, not offering any rides with people, tallying up alleged "sdc miles" with no proof even a single mile is driven by the car without the driver either touching the steering wheel or the gas or brake pedal. 

It's always all about sucking up investor money from some sucker investors and trying the IPO pump and dump scheme.

Still not a single video in history showing a SDC driving itself without the driver touching the steering wheel or brake or gas pedal over 10 minutes driving public streets and there never will be.

Keep in mind that Waymo promised a SDC service by 2018 and when that became clear it was impossible they just renamed the program Waymo One and used the same phantom fake riders that never actually take rides and pushed the service back yet again.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> Zoox is using Toyota Highlanders for their testing. Who knows what Waymo is working on behind the scenes? The software and hardware sensor suit is where the value is, but the fact that Zoox is ready to let outsiders see the how well their cars drive though is a big deal.
> 
> View attachment 283896


Flat black paint job can make even a Highlander look mean.

No so on a Prius












uberdriverfornow said:


> Basically the same as Waymo, offering phantom rides never showing any video showing the car driving itself, not offering any rides with people, tallying up alleged "sdc miles" with no proof even a single mile is driven by the car without the driver either touching the steering wheel or the gas or brake pedal.
> 
> It's always all about sucking up investor money from some sucker investors and trying the IPO pump and dump scheme.
> 
> ...











There are reasons NASA had an Apollo command module "simulator" and LEM (Lunar Module) "simulator". Astronauts could Not practice in space. Took time to get it right be4 Lift Off.

SDC Beta "simulators" are the public roads with human backup.
Takes time to prefect the tech be4 Lift Off

Patience Grasshopper, Patience


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076509200119783424


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076509200119783424


Dear tomato (LOL:happy thxs, gives me a good idea of how the systems sees the world. Regards, tomato ( :stig: )


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Omg
That means we are out of business
Lol


Single Malt said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/21/s...permit-to-transport-passengers-in-california/


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Pedro Paramo66 said:


> Omg
> That means we are out of business
> Lol


Hi Tomato, nice to see u.

FYI: as a disposable nonemployee, You Were NEVER in business


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Hi Tomato, nice to see u.
> 
> FYI: as a disposable nonemployee, You Were NEVER in business


Lmao


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The ZOO (x) is Near !


BigBadJohn said:


> The end is near.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> The ZOO (x) is Near !


Hi tomato!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

There is NO WAY IN HELL the car would EVER make it through 1 car wash !

NOT EVEN 1 !


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> There is NO WAY IN HELL the car would EVER make it through 1 car wash !
> 
> NOT EVEN 1 !


Tomato, I agree. That's a lot crap topside. Regards, tomato


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Been following Zoox. I Like their ground-up dedicated autonomous build.
> Never of fan of waymo converted Pacificas


Stylish !

Engine come with a hand crank ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Tomato is talking to himself??!!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> That looks like a thing I'm working on. Mine has 3 wheels though.


Interesting you should mention 3 wheelers.
This showed up yesterday 
*"CITY DRIVING IS SILLY FUN IN ARCIMOTO'S ELECTRIC 3-WHEELER"*
https://www.wired.com/story/arcimoto-fuv-three-wheeler-electric/


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/zoox-first-californias-self-driving-passenger-service/



goneubering said:


> The Tomato is talking to himself??!!


The Tomato is omnipresent.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/zoox-first-californias-self-driving-passenger-service/
> 
> The Tomato is omnipresent.


.......Including some fine pasta sauces & salads



goneubering said:


> The Tomato is talking to himself??!!


Hi Cherry Tomato, funny stuff :joyful:
keep up the good work


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> .......Including some fine pasta sauces & salads
> 
> Hi Cherry Tomato, funny stuff :joyful:
> keep up the good work


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

And just like the Waymo One phantom rides you won't see a single ride taking place.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Interesting you should mention 3 wheelers.
> This showed up yesterday
> *"CITY DRIVING IS SILLY FUN IN ARCIMOTO'S ELECTRIC 3-WHEELER"*
> https://www.wired.com/story/arcimoto-fuv-three-wheeler-electric/


We're still waiting for you to post video of ANY supposed SDC ride taking place. There are 0 videos in history other than the 2 minute promotional videos that were edited to make it appear it was a real ride.

We'll wait.


----------

